# Rottweiler?!!!!



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Um, no (but I love rottis so it wouldn't bother me a bit)... I happen to have this pic b/c this rottie was one of my favs at the shelter I work with ... 









methinks they were looking for an out ....


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

haha ok the 5th pup pic does bear some resemblance .... too cute


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ohhh my gosh!!! They all just stole my heart, rottie mix (which i don't see at all) or not!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Uh, no, no Rotties there.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

THey are so cute, I'm sitting here grinning from ear to ear. Love that second to last one.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

That's really funny. When we got Argos, we had the papers to register him and I saw his parents so I know he is all Golden. But, Argos has a huge head and it has always reminded me of a Rott's head. Now that I know more about the breed, I know Goldens have some pretty big heads too. I can see how someone could mistake them is they don't know, but come on, those puppies have got the cutest little Golden fluffy faces. There's no denying them.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Uh, no-none that I can see! Do they not know the coloring of Rotties? And that most often it is dominant?

Either they were too stupid to deserve a puppy, or they were looking for an out!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

No Rotties that I can see. And I love both breeds, so I will just take them all including the rottie pup!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Whooo, thanks, I thought maybe I had gone color blind or something!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't care if they were! They're adorable.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Those puppies are adorable. I don't see any rottie in them, but I loved my rottie to pieces, so I wouldn't have a problem even if they were.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that would be a perfect mix for us. hubby loves rotties and i love goldens.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Either they were too stupid to deserve a puppy, or they were looking for an out!


I vote for stupid. LOL

What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

There adorable, no rottie that I can see.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Whooo, thanks, I thought maybe I had gone color blind or something!


Blinded by all the gold are ye??? ROFL. I think I am blinded by the huge grin on my face when I look at those sweetie pies...... my eyes must be just scrunched shut.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What had those people been smokin?


I like 3 and 4 the best but they all are adorable!!!1


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

**** - whatever those people in Texas are smoking it must be a LOT stronger then what Calif has to offer!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

sharlin said:


> **** - whatever those people in Texas are smoking it must be a LOT stronger then what Calif has to offer!!!!


 
Willie fumes, Steve, Willie fumes !!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

No Rotties there that I can see. All I see is sweet gold puppies


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

LOL Rotties? I love rotties but all I see are pure golden cuties!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Melissa~
OMG! They are all adorable and look totally golden to me! Are you fostering them? How old are they?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fiestyredheadntx said:


> Melissa~
> OMG! They are all adorable and look totally golden to me! Are you fostering them? How old are they?


They are adorable aren't they? They will be 7 weeks old Saturday. I had them for a week when they were 3 weeks old, but they are at a different foster home now. In fact this weekend 4 of the 6 will be going home to their adopters. I think there may be some yellow lab in the litter, two of them have shorter smoother coats than the others.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cute puppies! However, they don't look nuttin' like my rottweiller!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

All these babies have been successfully adopted to wonderful homes!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Weird! Ah well.. just as well - if they wanted a Rottie personality they wouldn't get it from those pups. 

They are sooo cute! :


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats great!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> All these babies have been successfully adopted to wonderful homes!


Thanks for the update~and bless you guys for another wonderful job.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

HMmmmmm, they look more like poodle to me. Especially with the coloring and curly coat.... 
They are adorable! :


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Gee, I was thinking Dobie... 
Seriously... Rottie? Are you kidding? I love Rotties, but I don't see _anything_ in those pups that would make think that.

They are absolutely adorable, though! They have such happy little faces.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Nope, does not look like my HOOCH at all. All golden


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If those babes aren't all golden, then they're glabs, but they sure as heck don't have Rottie parentage They're all cute as can be, and it's wonderful that they've all found forever homes.


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

I've never seen a Golden Retriever/Rottweiler mix before, but that would have to be one awesome dog!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Guess they were confused by the shape of their heads. Perhaps they had a bad experience with a rottie- my sister had one who was so sweet- and I have met many others the same way- would have no problem adopting one of those sweeties! They look 100% golden to me...


----------

